# Finance etc



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Has anybody found any especially good deals etc?

I think the Mk3 is well outside my sanity price, but I bought a car the other week which on finance was stupidly cheap, so I'm always prepared to be surprised.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Not sure about finance on the TT but 10% discount is about right whichever route you take,be it cash or PCP.

I know there were some cracking PCP deals on the Golf not too far back though.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

I got an email from the local franchise offering a 2.0 petrol S-line TT for £349 per month over 49 months, £3k up front with a balloon payment of £14.75k to keep the car after 4 years. Total price worked out at ~£34.56k.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Looks like they're charging full RRP there as the base price for a S-line with S-tronic is that price with no options.


----------



## dredsTT (Feb 16, 2011)

Carwow are offering about 7% off a loaded TTS. DriveTheDeal are the best I've come across with nearly 10% off a TTS. You may well get better deals for pre-reg cars.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

My local dealer rang the other week offering £1000 deposit contribution on new TTs.Not that tempted but if the 1.8 comes along at around 3 grand less plus discounts I could be.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

My local offered 5k contribution on base models, no deal on tts


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

leopard said:


> Looks like they're charging full RRP there as the base price for a S-line with S-tronic is that price with no options.


Yeah, but you're effectively getting 'free' credit over those 4 years when you are making monthly payments. There was a 'centre deposite contribution' of £3,228.46 in the deal which I guess is essentially covering the cost of interest.

If the deal was for Quattro (and hence Stronic) with some nice options, I might have been interested. But for base spec S-Line (FWD, Manual), no way.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

TortToise said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like they're charging full RRP there as the base price for a S-line with S-tronic is that price with no options.
> ...


Any particular reason why you don't like S Line FWD, Manual, I'm pleased with mine for local use, nice gearbox, plenty of power, handles OK if not a Cayman, economical?


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

ChrisH said:


> TortToise said:
> 
> 
> > leopard said:
> ...


I want Quattro for extra traction and less understeer, and I much prefer S-Tronic (DSG) to manual.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I wouldn't buy a FWD TT, to be fair, I wouldn't buy a FWD Audi. It's the selling point of the brand. I really appreciate quattro in the winter on the untreated roads I use.


----------



## Chisser (Jun 24, 2015)

placeborick

Re My local offered 5k contribution on base models, no deal on tts

Can I ask which garage this was and what constitutes a base model?


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

That was Wolverhampton on a 2.0tfsi s line manual. Didn't seem interested in selling me a TTS though.

Had i been more than 18 months into my current car I could have taken it, just too soon for me at the moment.


----------



## Chisser (Jun 24, 2015)

But £5000!

I am after a S line 2.0 TFSI
230	S tronic Quattro in Scuba Blue
with Tech + Comfort packs


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

A number of people on here have been offered 10pc off a TTS - I haven't seen more than except one exceptional case. Now is the time to strike - month end. Get a decent Car Wow quote and either negotiate with the best offer on there or take it to your local dealer and tell them to sort themselves out and do a deal. The negotiations are the fun bit!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Just had a 10% off tts offer.

If they can knock the last £400 off to round it down it's going to be a deal. 8)


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

placeborick said:


> Just had a 10% off tts offer.
> 
> If they can knock the last £400 off to round it down it's going to be a deal. 8)


Nice,is this at Wolves,PCP or personal finance?


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I emailed Wolves straight away who agreed to match it.

If all goes well I shall be shaking hands tomoz 8)


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Done deal at 11% discount ;-)
Used car wow to get best deal, haggled, brought that deal to my local then blagged the remaining £400+ off.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Well done,I'll keep a mental note about Wolves for future use,you never know. 

What colour and spec did you get in the end?


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Tts stronic, No gadgets, Vegas yellow, black interior.
Couldn't bring myself to do the red interior already getting the hairdresser jokes :-D


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

placeborick said:


> Tts stronic, No gadgets, Vegas yellow, black interior.
> Couldn't bring myself to do the red interior already getting the hairdresser jokes :-D


The same spec is in Edinburgh Audi showroom - very nice looking car


----------



## TT-Thomas (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi all new poster here.

Has anyone had any experience with carwow the dealer comparison website? They've offered me an outstanding deal, almost too good to be true. 
It's a mk3 TT coupe s tronic gear box
Daytona grey
Sound and comfort package
S-line

£4000 deposit
48months
6000miles per annum
6.4% apr
£350 a month
From conventry Audi

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

If you're happy then that's fine but bare in mind that 6000 miles per annum is quite restrictive over 4yrs and the 6.4% is standard Audi "solutions".

Have they given you a breakdown on GFV,excess mileage and final payment?


----------



## TT-Thomas (Jul 12, 2015)

leopard said:


> If you're happy then that's fine but bare in mind that 6000 miles per annum is quite restrictive over 4yrs and the 6.4% is standard Audi "solutions".
> 
> Have they given you a breakdown on GFV,excess mileage and final payment?


Hi. 
Yes the gmfv Is £17,717.50
And excess mileage charge is 7.2pence. 
My local dealer could only offer me a TT coupe sport with Audi sound system for £357 so for me this deal is a no brainer.
I was hoping someone has had previous experience with carwow


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi TT Thomas,

When you say experience of Carwow, I used them previously to show a local dealer the quoted price and they matched it other than that you'll deal direct with Coventry Audi if you go ahead with the offer.


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

Leopard

You mention the standard 6.4% standard solutions, what other, I'm guessing lower rate finance option is there?

Thanks


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They do a 0% option too - its called cash. :lol:


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Dano28 said:


> Leopard
> 
> You mention the standard 6.4% standard solutions, what other, I'm guessing lower rate finance option is there?
> 
> Thanks


The finance rate can be variable depending on what promotion Audi have running at the time and this can vary depending on sales forcasts etc.As it stands at the moment the finance for the TT is the standard solutions offered by any dealer and is not unique to Carwow and the like.

It must be remembered that these deals are always weighted in favour of the dealer and 6.4% is nothing remarkable considering B of E base rate.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Offers are on Audis website. 6.5% currently.

http://www.audi.co.uk/content/audi/expl ... ffers.html


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Finance calculator here:

http://www.audi.co.uk/explore-models/fi ... &period=36

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

They also tend to change the rates around the end/start of each quarter. Also, the TT might have a different finance rate to the TTS or the Roadster, or even different engine variations.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Yep.

What I also forgot to mention was that the interest rate has a certain amount of leeway built in to it and can be negotiated upon depending how well the salesman/monthly target is doing as well.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, it's all swings and roundabouts. If you are trading something in or getting a discount they can "cook" the figures to make it work for both sides. :wink:


----------



## TT-Thomas (Jul 12, 2015)

basically the deal monthly payments for the TT I've customised on carwow blew me out of the water. I'm struggling to understand how a discount like this can be offered so easily. If I wanted the same specification from my local Audi dealer this would've easily been around £400 per month.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

The APR Audi are doing currently seems rather high given the price of loans elsewhere. Under 4% for a standard cash loan seems normal and other manufacturers are seemingly doing better rates.

I don't think there is much choice if you want to do PCP though?


----------



## LunaBear (May 11, 2015)

Dash said:


> The APR Audi are doing currently seems rather high given the price of loans elsewhere. Under 4% for a standard cash loan seems normal and other manufacturers are seemingly doing better rates.
> 
> I don't think there is much choice if you want to do PCP though?


No there isn't any choice but there's nothing to stop you from taking out a separate loan and increase the size of the deposit so you're paying less interest at Audi's higher rate.


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

If you were to take out finance to get a better deal (dealership/ manufacturer contribution) on Audi finance, does anyone know if you would be able to simply pay off the entirety of the balance after the first monthly payment?


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

TortToise said:


> If you were to take out finance to get a better deal (dealership/ manufacturer contribution) on Audi finance, does anyone know if you would be able to simply pay off the entirety of the balance after the first monthly payment?


Don't see why not... friend got a deal like that on a Range Rover a few years ago... and ended up paying it off completely after he picked it up and drove it from the showroom to his house!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I have heard that VWFS are amenable to this.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I thought you always had a 14 day cool off period with finance.

I asked my BMW dealer if I got a new Z4 on finance (with £7k dealer contribution) could I settle the debt as soon as I get the car home.

He said there is nothing stopping me but dealers don't like it when you do it :lol:


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Don't see why any reason why you can't pay off the finance and keep the dealer contribution. There is actually a lot of threads on the mk2 forum where people have done exactly that and kept the contribution and any free services that were included. Think the term you need to use is withdrawal for audi solutions.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

DPG said:


> I thought you always had a 14 day cool off period with finance.
> 
> I asked my BMW dealer if I got a new Z4 on finance (with £7k dealer contribution) could I settle the debt as soon as I get the car home.
> 
> He said there is nothing stopping me but dealers don't like it when you do it :lol:


The dealer has effectively still "sold" a finance package so don't see what the problem is!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

TortToise said:


> If you were to take out finance to get a better deal (dealership/ manufacturer contribution) on Audi finance, does anyone know if you would be able to simply pay off the entirety of the balance after the first monthly payment?


Yes I did it with my TT. Took out the PCP to get the Audi £3500 contribution and then after 2 months paid it all off without any penalties and kept the £3500. Would have paid it off sooner but the money I was using was in an account that matured 2 months after I bought the TT.
Its all there laid out in the T&Cs.


----------

